# Dating of the World and the Jewish calendar



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 28, 2005)

correct me if I am wrong here. The Jewish calendar says that it is the year 5765.
*
In the Book of Exodus this calendar commenced Exodus - Chapter 12 

Exd 12:1 And the LORD spake unto Moses and Aaron in the land of Egypt, saying, 


Exd 12:2 This month [shall be] unto you the beginning of months: it [shall be] the first month of the year to you. *

Now supposing that the Jewish year is correct and it continued from the Exodus, wouldn't that make the Exodus to have occured around 3765 B.C. And if this is so, wouldn't it push the age of the earth a little back from the 6000 yr marking.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> correct me if I am wrong here. The Jewish calendar says that it is the year 5765.
> *
> In the Book of Exodus this calendar commenced Exodus - Chapter 12
> ...



The Jewish calendar begins with creation, not the Exodus.

Exodus 12:2 defines the first month of the Jewish year. However, the Jewish New Year, Rosh Hoshanah, is the seventh month.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 28, 2005)

ok. roger that.


----------



## gwine (Feb 28, 2005)

James Ussher (1581-1656), Archbishop of Armagh puts the day of creation on October 23 (a Sunday) 4004 B.C. Nobody knows the hour, though . . .

http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/ussher.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> James Ussher (1581-1656), Archbishop of Armagh puts the day of creation on October 23 (a Sunday) 4004 B.C. Nobody knows the hour, though . . .
> 
> http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/ussher.htm



Many quote Ussher as saying that creation began at 9 am, however the article notes that the correct source for this statement is John Lightfoot.


----------



## TimV (Mar 2, 2005)

The "leap years" in Jewish history were calculated differently and by different organisations throughout their history, so we just can't be that accurate.

Has this topic been covered here yet? It's interesting. Occasionally a day or two or three were just simply not counted, to keep the harvest festival etc.. at the right time and season.

Although I find the good Bishop's numbers handy


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 4, 2005)

Now, my question that was piggy backing on this one.

How are we to reconcile History that is stated to be around 5000 B.C and 4000 B.C, are we to determine that they are all cultural myths.

I heard Hank said that the generations leading to Christ are not to be taken as absolute, implying that there could have been using the Skipping Method to keep the History handy in the memory of the Jews.

Sorry fellas, its just that when I see Egypt Divided into Old Kingdom and Middle Kingdom etc it kinda puzzles the heck out of me.


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Keon!

I'd not give in to the "skip" theory. If you give up one point of our traditional belief that Scripture is true, then the dam breaks!!

Best to you.
Tim


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't go for the skip theory either...Hank uses it because he doesn't believe in a young earth (I don't think anyhow, I think he combines evolution and creation using the "intellegient design" theory...correct me if I'm wrong). Personally, unless it's on the cults and abberations, I don't listen to anything Hank has to say. Infact, to be plumb honest with you, he grates on my nerves BIG TIME!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Now, my question that was piggy backing on this one.
> 
> How are we to reconcile History that is stated to be around 5000 B.C and 4000 B.C, are we to determine that they are all cultural myths.



We only have about 3000 years of recorded history in the archeological record (outside of Scripture). The rest is all implied, depending on your presuppositions. I have no problem accepting the biblical dates as is. The first 11 chapters of Genesis tell us everything we need to know about how the ancients could accomplish what they did.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, and Hank is not an evolutionist. He wrote a book refuting evolution, The Face that Demonstrates the Farce of Evolution.


----------

